# I Need to Work



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

If I could request a temporary ban, I would, but I can't, so I won't.

Instead, I'm posting this so that you know I shouldn't be here, so you can make me feel guilty when I am, and I'll (hopefully) feel guilty even thinking about logging in.

I'm struggling immensely with work at the moment, and various other anxieties have been pressing heavily on my mind, health isn't working out right now either blah blah ****ing blah. Basically, I can't cope and I come on here to distract myself from all my problems and then waste my time and, through not doing work, make everything far worse.

I'm a total mess at the moment and have no will-power. Sorry if you think it's inappropriate to post this here. I have no friends to turn to in the real world, as pathetic as that is.


----------



## Webernite (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm kind of the same, except the bit about being ill...

What work are you meant to be doing? Let's talk about that instead of doing work.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

The best remedy for your problem is work. Work.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Okay. If I see you post after this, I'll remind you that you have something better to be doing.

I hope you finish it quickly.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Things'll be brighter in the morning.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Do your best Polednice! There is hope. I've been functioning pretty well lately and you remember how addicted I was last fall. I'm not so hooked now. I only come on periodically. Things will get better, its not the end of the world, yadayada. Wish I could help.

Also, I do not encourage this thread to become a big topic for discussion. Lets be kind and not make a big deal about this so Polednice can work. We don't want this thread to be too fun, otherwise he'll just have created another distraction. I know from personal experience.


----------



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

But who will stand up for poor defenseless Brahms while you're gone? (Just joking) Good luck with your work and health. We all hope you'll be back soon.


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Does this forum drug us? I've seen so many members with this lack of will-power to not log in :lol:.

Seriously now, I hope you can finish your work. I'm pretty sure the hardest part is to finaly convince yourself that you need to turn this thing off and focus in your work. I find that after some time going to the internet less as possible I get used to it and can go for days without coming here. I start finding other interesting stuff to do and think: "Wow I forgot how fun this was. Why did I waste so much time on the internet?"

Good luck!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I just thought I'd let people know that things got a whole lot worse today (so it's not just TC's fault!), but it meant that I finally spoke to my tutors and other welfare people and we're working towards arranging my course in a way that's more manageable for me in light of my difficulties.

Hopefully I can have more fun on TC soon!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Is he gone yet?


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Is he gone yet?


Evidently.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Love you, Pigsters...now get to work!


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Update: I'm going to have a nasty, big 4ml injection in my butt tomorrow that'll hopefully sort me out.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Polednice said:


> Update: I'm going to have a nasty, big 4ml injection in my butt tomorrow that'll hopefully sort me out.


It won't be all that painful--no worse than getting an intramuscular vaccination in the shoulder. Just stay relaxed as it goes in.

(The opportunities for _double entendre_ are almost limitless here. )


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Update: I'm going to have a nasty, big 4ml injection in my butt tomorrow that'll hopefully sort me out.


An evil vampire piggy like you needs it.:devil: I thought you left??


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> An evil vampire piggy like you needs it.:devil: I thought you left??


I never said it was permanent! I was just trying to keep myself away while health was making it difficult enough to do work already. Anyway, things look set to return to normal after the weekend.

I'm going to bed!


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

To paraphrase W. C. Fields "Work is the curse of the thinking class".


----------

